# Maitre's Photo Thread



## maitre (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some of my pets! In no particular order...

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi






Lasiodora Parahybana - got 2 of these in the Feb show cuz my big guy is, well, a guy : P






Nhandu Coloratovillosus






Poecilotheria Ornata






Poecilotheria Rufilata






Poecilotheria Rufilata






Poecilotheria Formosa






Poecilotheria Formosa






Psalmopoeus Irminia






Psalmopoeus Irminia






Poecilotheria Regalis






Poecilotheria Regalis - pretty sure it's a lady. What do you guys think?






Pterinochilus murinus






Nhandu Coloratovillosus - same as before, just one molt older






L. parahybana - my immature male






L. parahybana






L. parahybana






P. formosa - A couple of them really like to hide here. Yes, it's the inside of a lid. I lifted the lid last weekend and almost learned the hard way!!! Good thing my buddy spotted it on the underside and told me.






P. formosa - male






H. incei - I had 3 and kept them together. Then 3 became 2. The last two were separated soon afterwards. Btw, these little guys are FAST!






Heteroscodra Maculata - newly rehoused so it's cuddled away






Brachypelma Vagans - it's tough to get shots of this guy cuz he bolts for his hide if you move his container. I had to use a brush and a light touch to coax it out of his little hole






There he is. I was actually moving his molt and he was starting to stalk it






Some people were talking about pill bugs in the Canadian forum so here are a few of mine







This is my chihuahua Pebble






She's a sweetie






Crested Gecko, Banarnar - licking his eye






He's pretty neat






My African pygmy hedgehog, Pokeball aka Pokie






Pyxicephalus adsperus aka African bull frog aka Pixie Frog aka BULLDOZER or just Bullie or Dozer






Bufo marinus aka Cane Toad aka Boomer








Hope you guys enjoyed these!


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Great pics! Great collection too!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 7, 2010)

Great shots Stan! Are you keeping your formosas in a communal?

Cass


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Love the formosa' and the cresty


----------



## fatich (Apr 7, 2010)

Lots of beautiful pictures,thanks for shareing with us
Your hedgehog is so sweet


----------



## maitre (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses everyone!!

Cass, I currently have 3 P. formosa in a communal as well as 3 rufilata's in another. I tried a communal with the H. incei but it was a failure with 1 death within 3 days.

Fatich, I will post more hedgie photos in the future - I have lots!!! And he is really really cute but, I have to admit, a lot more feisty now than when he was younger.


----------



## maitre (Apr 23, 2010)

While rehousing my other H. mac, I discovered it molted!






It's hard to see through the plastic but there are 3 P. formosa huddled together in this shot.






H. incei 1 & 2 - I'm not sure which one ate the third












N. coloratovillosus - How ungrateful. I give it a new home, had the moss nice and neat on one side, and it just HAD to go tear it all up -___-" Just kidding. I can never get mad at this guy. It's so cute!






Took my S. calceatum out for some pics. I don't have many photos of this guy.






Yup, it's mean.






But then again, I was using a paintbrush to coax it out by brushing the webbing. Then it saw the brush and tagged the bristles several times












Decided to coax one of my OBT's out as well.. it bared its teeth and threw up a display right after this image. You can kinda see it getting its teeth ready






Parting shot of..... my fat frog!







: ) Hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome shots again! I love your collection. That frog is awesome too.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 23, 2010)

You've got some really incedible shots! I'm looking forward to see how that formosa commune goes. They're one of my favorite pokies. I really like that shot of the OBT, he's a little cutie!


----------



## maitre (Apr 24, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome shots again! I love your collection. That frog is awesome too.


Thanks Jeff! He's pretty awesome. He was slow for a few months over the winter but now that spring/summer is rolling around, he's been more active than ever! He just wants to eat and eat and eat.


----------



## maitre (Apr 24, 2010)

Ariel said:


> You've got some really incedible shots! I'm looking forward to see how that formosa commune goes. They're one of my favorite pokies. I really like that shot of the OBT, he's a little cutie!


He's cute isn't he!! He's actually my fav OBT because he's never built a burrow to conceal himself so I always get to see him!

I hope my formosa grow up to have tons and tons of purple on them! I think they are really underrated. They are fantastic because they are always out and about and they grow fast too!


----------



## maitre (May 31, 2010)

*Box opening of 5" P. regalis female from kman*

kman was kind to give me a fantastic deal on a 5" female P. regalis. It went into the post last Tuesay and just came in the mail today. The video camera is out of batteries so I just took photos of the box opening instead.

The box it came in






Packed very well with styrofoam and newspaper. The container itself had several air holes and was taped securely shut.






When I first looked in, I thought I saw 2 tarantulas.






But she actually molted in transit! That's how comfy she was : P Here is her molt






She is a beauty! She calmly walked into this temporary container.






Very, very pretty : )






Her new enclosure. There are 2 vents on each side and one on the back for a total of 5. I might need to get her something bigger but I'm sure she will be okay in this until her next molt.






I like how from the front, there are no vents to impede the view.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 31, 2010)

Nice regalis Stan. She looks a lot like the beautiful girl we just got from Lucais.

Mackenzie


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yo maitre, I may have to trade you something rather for one of those formosas.

Also, where did you find that last enclosure?

Cheers


----------



## maitre (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Mackenzie! Yeah, she is a real beauty : )

Spyder1.0, I probably won't be splitting them up any time soon because they're getting along really well right now. The enclosures are from dollarama. If I remember correctly, they were either $1.50 or $2 and they work great!!


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 1, 2010)

You got a nice collection going there
Nice pictures as well.
Love the hedgehog


----------



## maitre (Jun 2, 2010)

fartkowski said:


> You got a nice collection going there
> Nice pictures as well.
> Love the hedgehog


Thanks, Chris! I just posted another hedgie pic then saw your message


----------

